# Too skinny?



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

I hate to be "that one" that makes a thread like this lol but do you guys think Buffy is too thin? I free feed this dog and she eats all the time but she is so active I can't keep the weight on her.










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

All I see is muscle. lol


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

These are of today as well. Is she just breathing in?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

Yep, that's what I see. She looks great.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

She isn't a couch potato Paola! There is layered muscle and no fat visible, she looks and acts healthy and you free feed her. She looks to be in excellent athletic shape. Just that some people think that all dogs should be fat and lazy, I have both kinds lol


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

redog said:


> She isn't a couch potato Paola! There is layered muscle and no fat visible, she looks and acts healthy and you free feed her. She looks to be in excellent athletic shape. Just that some people think that all dogs should be fat and lazy, I have both kinds lol


Thank you! That means a lot especially coming from you  I do free feed her lol literally. There is a bowl of 4 health grain free whitefish and potato full for her at all times and she eats quite a bit! She never slows down though lol she's my athlete for sure.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Looks fine.


----------



## Bosscobb (Mar 3, 2013)

She is gorgeous well structured...keep up the good work

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

You can just send her to me, mkay.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

BullyGal said:


> You can just send her to me, mkay.


Lol!!!! When she tears the trash up while I'm in the bathroom I occasionally feel like doing so lol. I send pics to the guy I bought her from once in awhile and he decided yesterday he wants a pup off her...I was like yea. You bought her and then sold her on Craigslist because she didnt turn out the color you wanted her. You don't need a puppy ever. He was actually irritated when I told him that she went out of heat already and I didn't breed her.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

I love Buffy  she is so precious.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Cain's Mom said:


> I love Buffy  she is so precious.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


She's a really sweet dog. My kids love her and she loves them for sure. I'm glad we found her!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

Princesspaola21 said:


> Lol!!!! When she tears the trash up while I'm in the bathroom I occasionally feel like doing so lol. I send pics to the guy I bought her from once in awhile and he decided yesterday he wants a pup off her...I was like yea. You bought her and then sold her on Craigslist because she didnt turn out the color you wanted her. You don't need a puppy ever. He was actually irritated when I told him that she went out of heat already and I didn't breed her.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Her and Mya would get along well then! They could tear up the trash together lol.


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Better watch out. Her and cash might come up missing one day. You're not far  lol jkjkjk

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Lol good luck!!! If guard them well!! Buffy lives in the house and I check the ones that don't before I go to bed and as soon as I wake up. Plus we have "alert dogs" on the premises LOL.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Lol mine are all alert dogs. I swear they have super sonic hearing.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Cain's Mom said:


> Lol mine are all alert dogs. I swear they have super sonic hearing.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yea our Border Collies do too lol.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

